# harlequin rasboras or cory cats??



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

in a 10 gallon planted tank w one female betta, would you suggest a school of harlequin rasboras or cory cats?


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I have harlequin rasboras with a male betta and they tend to out-swim him when grabbing pellet food so you might need to arrange to feed them on separate ends of the aquarium depending on how fast your girl is. The rasboras tend to not do anything towards the betta and the males chase the female rasboras around from time to time. 

I don't have any experience with cories to say anything about them.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I've not kept rasboras yet to give an opinion on them but I do keep and have done a lot of reading on cory. I wouldn't recommend them unless you can deal with a few things:
Only dwarf cory or pygmy cory could go in a 10g tank, most need 30g tanks and more. They also should be kept at slightly cooler temps(77-78F being the very max). Cory are shoaling fish so groups of 6 minimum, and they need soft substrates, sand is best but non rough gravel can be used. They use their barbels to sift substrate for food and rough bottoms will rip them up, possibly leading to infection. I'd also note that cory have no scenes of the phrase "keep out" so if you have a betta with a "this is MY spot" attiude that wants to protect their turf..it will constantly be chasing the cories out of "my territory", the cory will not learn and just turn around and repeat it, stressing out everyone involved.. so I wouldn't recommend cory unless you have a very mellow betta. Also please don't believe any bs about cory as algae eaters, they eat fish foods, live and frozen meaty fish foods, and algae wafers (Which are not actually made of algae).


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

I keep three-line cory cats in a 10 gallon community tank and (AFAIK) Julii, False Julii (three-line), and Panda corys can be kept in 10 gallons. It's the really big ones like emerald, peppered, and the like that need the bigger tanks, as I understand it. 

I love my corys. They are a big hoot to watch as they play tag and such. I also have never had a problem with my corys eating pellets; mine only eat sinking rounds and as such never competed with my betta (or now my gourami) for food.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

NorthernLights said:


> I keep three-line cory cats in a 10 gallon community tank and (AFAIK) Julii, False Julii (three-line), and Panda corys can be kept in 10 gallons. It's the really big ones like emerald, peppered, and the like that need the bigger tanks, as I understand it.
> 
> I love my corys. They are a big hoot to watch as they play tag and such. I also have never had a problem with my corys eating pellets; mine only eat sinking rounds and as such never competed with my betta (or now my gourami) for food.


Just because they "fit in" a 10g doesn't mean its enough room for them. Most of the cories you listed should be in 30g and up tanks. Its the difference between you begin stuffed in a small bedroom with no outlet or having a whole house to move about... which would you rather have?


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

Aqua Aurora, I respect your views on this matter, but I have done a great deal of research on this and you are the first source I have found that indicates that Julii, Three-line, or Panda corys need to be kept in the 30 gallon-plus sized aquaria. You have the right to your opinion, though.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Not taking sides, I promise:

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=830+1161

Seriously Fish didn't give gallons but did indicate minimum 35" x 12" (90 x 30 cm) surface area. I use this site frequently for information on different species.

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/corydoras-julii/

I can't link it here because it has a forum, but in its species profiles Planet Catfish notes all Cories should be kept in shoals of no fewer than six. PC and www.msjinkzd.com are my go-to places for all things Cory.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

NorthernLights said:


> Aqua Aurora, I respect your views on this matter, but I have done a great deal of research on this and you are the first source I have found that indicates that Julii, Three-line, or Panda corys need to be kept in the 30 gallon-plus sized aquaria. You have the right to your opinion, though.


Not as an argument but I'd like to know what sources you use to gather your conclusion. 2 of mine are stated below.





RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Not taking sides, I promise:
> 
> http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=830+1161
> 
> ...


I also use the first 2 sites quite often when querying about new fish, hence the statement I made. 20g long is 30x12 so next common size up is 30g.. here is a standard tank dimensions site:http://www.planetinverts.com/pondsnaileggs.jpg). I keep my 8 false julies in a 55g (48"x12") and they use every inch of it, adorably active lil' buggers!
I've bought zebra otos from msjinkzd, she's so helpful with answering questions on care and needs makes me feel confident trying some more 'exotic' (not common lfs fodder) species ^^ I almost bought my husband's dwarf puffer from her but a family emergency made her unavailable when the tank was all grown in and cycled for it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If your Betta is peaceful either Rasbora or Pygmy or Habrosus Cories would work. Personally, in a well-planted 10 you could have a shoal of each. But add one shoal at a time or get Seachem Stability and add in when you introduce new fish. It helps feed the existing bacteria.

And, as always, don't add new fish until the tank has been cycled at least a month and have a backup plan.


----------

